# Plant ID



## luntian (Apr 12, 2013)

I have these growing in my viv for years without a clue as to what they are.
Any idea?Thanks..


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks pretty cool.

Maybe it's a _Syngonium_(?).


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The first one looks similar to something I have as Philodendron sp. The bottom one, just a guess, Cissus amazonica?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> The first one looks similar to something I have as Philodendron sp. The bottom one, just a guess, Cissus amazonica?


I thought so too at first, but looking again, the leaves and the visible stem/root look aroid to me. I'd lean toward Syngonium possibly as well. 

Can you post some pictures of the stems of #2?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The second may be a Polygonum.


----------



## luntian (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. The first one is definitely a philodendron but the second one I'm not sure of. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## luntian (Apr 12, 2013)

Another pic of the plant in question


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, it is not Cissus amazonica.


----------

